# A cheaper alternative to Tri x?



## xypex982 (Jul 5, 2009)

Late July I am going to be away for a week at San Diego's Comic-Con, and immediately after going to be at a friends beach house for another week. So I'm going to need to feed my hungry shooting finger and well in these times 10-20 rolls of Tri-x adds up. So I was wondering what other cheaper 400 ISO B/W films you guys can suggest? I have only used Tri-x because I devolop with HC-110 Dilution B, and dig the grain.

Now what I have found is
Arista Premium B&W 400 ISO 35mm x 24 exp. | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

Arista EDU Ultra B&W 400 iso 35mm x 24 exp. | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

Legacy Pro B&W 400 ISO 35mm x 24 exposures | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

Foma Fomapan 400 iso 35mm x 24 exp. (Past-date Special 6/09) | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

Now the Fomapan is very intriguing, but I have heard it is more like 200 ISO and just all round bad things, if anyone stands by this film let me heard you. The Legacy stuff I know nothing of, and the Artista stuff looks promising to me, but I cant for the life of me find a decent dev chart with more dev times for higher temps, and for pushing the 400 to 800.


Lastly I am going to be using this cheap little underwater camera
Snap Sights | SS01 Underwater Camera w/ Flash | SS01 | B&H Photo

I saw some fliker shots of a guy who got lomo results out of some 100 iso slide film, but I was wondering if the 400 artista stuff would do, or push the 400 to 800, or lastly some kodak t-max 3200 and dev that at 1600/3200. I personally think the 400 may do since it has a flash.


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 5, 2009)

You might do the math on bulk-loading Tri-X.  If you're really shooting that much film, it should pay.

As will developing your own negs, etc.


----------



## Sjixxxy (Jul 5, 2009)

Arista Premium 400 is highly believed to actually be Tri-X. If Tri-x is what you are used to, go with the premium and don't change a thing.


----------



## xypex982 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ive been reading about that Sjixxxy, it either is Tri-X, or something so close to it that they basically are the same. I may just jump on that stuff.

Also for the underwater cam, Im thinking that I would be fine with just leaving the stuff at 400, or if I shoot in the afternoon a push to 800.


----------

